# JAXB Unmarshelling



## krys001 (17. Jun 2016)

Habe ein Problem mit Jaxb, marshelling funktioniert bei meinem spiel, alle elemente werden abgelegt.

Beim unmarsheln entstehen jedoch probleme.
Zum einen ist ein integerwert immer 0, wird also nicht korrekt erkannt und es wird null ausgelesen?

zum anderen wird ein Figuren array ebenfalls null.
aber mein zweidimensionales spielfeldarray wird korrekt ausgelesen und instanziert, nur fehlen auch hier bei den feldern die figuren refferenzen.

Hier ein paar codeauszüge:
der Integer:

```
@XmlAttribute
    public int getStartpos() {
        return Startpos;
    }
```
war zuerst auch xmlElement, war aber das gleiche ergebniss.

das array:

```
@XmlElementWrapper(name="figurenen")
    @XmlElement(name="figuren")
    public Spielfigur[] getFiguren() {
        return figuren;
    }
```
das feldarray sieht genauso aus, nur mit feldern, diese sind eben fast korrekt.

und noch das feld fasl da der fehler liegt:

```
@XmlElement(name="dieFigur")
    @XmlIDREF
    public Spielfigur getFigur() {
        return figur;
    }

@XmlElement(name="feldx")
    public int getx() {
        return x;
    }

    @XmlElement(name="feldy")
    public int gety() {
        return y;
    }

    @XmlElement(name="feldID")
    public String getID() {
        return this.ID;
    }
```

darstellung im xml:

```
<spieler startpos="1">
  <spielerBrett>Dasbrett</spielerBrett>
  <spielerFarbe>ROT</spielerFarbe>
  <figurenen>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>8 12</ID>
  <figurx>8</figurx>
  <figury>12</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>10 12</ID>
  <figurx>10</figurx>
  <figury>12</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>12 12</ID>
  <figurx>12</figurx>
  <figury>12</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>14 12</ID>
  <figurx>14</figurx>
  <figury>12</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>16 12</ID>
  <figurx>16</figurx>
  <figury>12</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>9 13</ID>
  <figurx>9</figurx>
  <figury>13</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>11 13</ID>
  <figurx>11</figurx>
  <figury>13</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>13 13</ID>
  <figurx>13</figurx>
  <figury>13</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>15 13</ID>
  <figurx>15</figurx>
  <figury>13</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>10 14</ID>
  <figurx>10</figurx>
  <figury>14</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>12 14</ID>
  <figurx>12</figurx>
  <figury>14</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>14 14</ID>
  <figurx>14</figurx>
  <figury>14</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>11 15</ID>
  <figurx>11</figurx>
  <figury>15</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>13 15</ID>
  <figurx>13</figurx>
  <figury>15</figury>
  </figuren>
  <figuren>
  <brett>Dasbrett</brett>
  <figurFarbe>ROT</figurFarbe>
  <ID>12 16</ID>
  <figurx>12</figurx>
  <figury>16</figury>
  </figuren>
  </figurenen>
  <ki>
  <spieler>KIMASTER1</spieler>
  </ki>
  <name>KIMASTER1</name>
  <spiel>DesPiegel</spiel>
  <spielercount>2</spielercount>
  </spieler>
```
hoffe sehr ihr könnt mir helfen, ich weiß langsam nichtmehr weiter


----------



## krys001 (19. Jun 2016)

Hat sich erledigt, das problem bestand durch 2 fehlende setter.


----------

